# boys/gals. what do u think? should i do this with my pigeons?



## jesusloves.you17 (Aug 27, 2011)

ok so this is what i'm going. i have 3 wild male wood pigeons. one is paired with my german beauty homer, one with my english pouter. one with a roller pigeon, and one with a highflyer. 
ok so, is it possible for them to have offspirng, or babys?
i have a lot of questions and i want all of them to be answered please...  
-what will the baby look like and act like from the german beauty pigeon? what will the flight be like? and will it return when i let them out? all of my pigeons fly out side and return.
-english pouter pigeon. what will the baby from them look like? what will the flight be like? and is there ANY chance the baby will be able to pout?????
same with the roller. what will the flight be like and is there any chace it will be able to roll?
and the high flyer. what will the flight be like? and will it be able to fly extremly high?
i bought the four wild male wood doves. on purpose becasue i really wanted to try sonthing like this.
please answer all my questions


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is a very unusual situation.

I cannot speak for everyone of course, but the probability is that nobody here has tried these kinds of pairings before. Most of our fanciers and those knowledgeable about genetics are in N America, and there are no Woodpigeons there.

However, cross-breeding these species is unlikely to result in fertile offspring.


----------



## jesusloves.you17 (Aug 27, 2011)

thanx jonh.
now what about the young? if i get them will they flip, pout, fly strong and high?
anyone?


----------



## Tiplets (Aug 24, 2011)

jesusloves.you17 said:


> ok so this is what i'm going. i have 3 wild male wood pigeons. one is paired with my german beauty homer, one with my english pouter. one with a roller pigeon, and one with a highflyer.
> ok so, is it possible for them to have offspirng, or babys?
> i have a lot of questions and i want all of them to be answered please...
> -what will the baby look like and act like from the german beauty pigeon? what will the flight be like? and will it return when i let them out? all of my pigeons fly out side and return.
> ...


I don’t think that anyone can answer those Questions! But then you’ll be better able to tell us all the results, when the babies start to fly and what they look like after they are grown…!


----------



## jesusloves.you17 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok so all eggs where infertle except for one, and the baby didnt live to be 3 weeks old :'(


----------



## jesusloves.you17 (Aug 27, 2011)

All eggs except for one where infertle. And the baby didn't live to be 3 weeks old. :'(

Jonh D, Since you live in UK, do you know anybody that raises or breeds wood pigeons? I am moving back to USA in 2 months and i want to continue to breed wood pigeons. Do you know anybody that can ship me a couple pairs? i will pay for everything.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Firstly, while related to the feral pigeon (much the same way as doves are), woodpigeons are not feral, they are Wild birds, and I doubt very much whether authorities here would let you export any, and more so whether authorities on the other side would let you import a non-native WILD species which are not regarded as pets.
Secondly, they are a very "skittish" breed, get frightened very easily and doubt if they would be in good health by the end of the journey if it was possible.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the off spring (if it happend )would probably be sterile.. like a mule or hinnie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

spirit wings said:


> the off spring (if it happend )would probably be sterile.. like a mule or hinnie


That is what I'm thinking.


----------

